# We want to know!



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

This forum doesn't have much going on. You would think with all the US deliveries this week it would be hopping with first impressions!


----------



## tjk (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: We want to know! (kirklake13)*

Kirk - got mine last week. Really enjoying it. The technology is amazing. You will be discovering new features days and weeks after you take delivery, so the fun and novelty lasts quite a while. The car is really well built, leagues ahead of my old MB M class. Most importantly, it's fun to drive. Handling is superb, and engine power (4.2) is tremendous. There are a few posts and magazine reviews wherein the writers comment on how the vehicle is really "heavy" and that it's no sports car. I found these observations a bit silly, since no one would resonably think that a 7-seat SUV would be an alternative to a BMW M3 or some similar sport sedan. I think that Audi did an amazing job reconciling inconsistent SUV traits like size, weight and roominess with sportiness, handling and power. Add a luxury feel, classy styling and uniqueness (at least for now) to the package and you have a real winner of a vehicle.


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: We want to know! (tjk)*

I'm surprised by the few posts around here too for such a new vehicle.


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: We want to know! (tjk)*

Thanks. I've got 45 days to go and I can't wait. Always glad to hear about new things you've discovered or new observations of the Q7.


----------



## Not Steve (Dec 28, 2005)

3 months to go for us!








I'll be reading this forum avidly as delivery approaches!


----------



## callawhiteq7 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: We want to know! (kirklake13)*

Picked up my wife's Calla White Q7 last week. Like tjk, I think the SUV drives and handles fantastic (for what it is). It is a big vehicle but it feels nimble (dare I say tossable?). 
I really like how wide it is, makes the interior feel very roomy. As usual, Audi did a great job with the interior materials - top notch. 
Appearance? I don't think you'll find a better looking 7-seater. The front fascia is a work of art. This thing looks sportier than some sports cars.
Have not used the 3rd row seats yet. They will probably not see a lot of action - only on 'carpool the kids to school day' once or twice a week. With the 3rd row seats down, cargo space is more than ample.
If you have any specific questions, let me know.


----------



## dentmac (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: We want to know! (callawhiteq7)*

Any readouts on gas mileage (hyw/city) yet. What is RPM at 60 mph?
Ross


----------



## callawhiteq7 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: We want to know! (dentmac)*

Preliminary city driving so far is approx 15 MPG. This is just a rough estimate since we really have not put many miles on yet and is all city driving. Have not taken any significant long distance drives yet to establish hiway MPG. Should have some preliminary figures after this weekend. I'll let you know RPM at 60MPH at that time also.


----------



## callawhiteq7 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: We want to know! (dentmac)*

RPM = 2000 @ 60 MPH


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: We want to know! (callawhiteq7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *callawhiteq7* »_
[...]
Have not used the 3rd row seats yet. They will probably not see a lot of action - only on 'carpool the kids to school day' once or twice a week. With the 3rd row seats down, cargo space is more than ample.
If you have any specific questions, let me know.

*Thank you! If you do not mind, I would love to take you up on the offer!*
I am trying to figure out whether it is worth trading in my VW Touareg V8 or not. Looking at the Audi Q7, the cargo room was of some concern. For the exact same reason you are mentioning: The 3rd seat row (even the Audi sales guy admitted) is for kids up to 5y; I believe that even a 6y old may not have enough leg or head room anymore.
At the same time I am wondering if I would be able to load some of the items that I have hauled with the Touareg over the past 3 years. To be honest: So far, the VW Touareg V8 - from all the 12 VWs and Audis that I have owned (not any other brands at all) and all the other American's that I have rented, that VW Touareg V8 really serves my needs the best. I enjoy the off-roading (some serious off-roading included) and more so driving comfort and hauling capabilities, whether it is the huge printer box inside the car, the 12’x2”x12” boards from Home Depot on top of the roof racks, or the trailer with the excavator. With the exception of the serious off-roading, I would like to be able to do all of that with the Q7 as well as much as possible.
Here is a picture of the cargo entry of the VW Touareg (trunk compartment):








Full size image:
http://www.kaml.com/images/touareg/P6231597_.jpg
Here is a picture of the cargo entry of the Audi Q7:








If you could provide the respective numbers for the Audi that would be great!
I am kindly asking you that if you have time, would you mind taking similar measurements for me on your Audi Q7? Can you tell me what the cargo entry dimensions are? – I would really, really appreciate that!!! Thank you!
BTW: Here is an image of my recent excavator hauling…








Full size picture:
http://www.kaml.com/images/touareg/P3271050_.jpg
Wide format picture:
http://www.kaml.com/images/touareg/P3271050_w.jpg



_Modified by wkaml at 3:52 PM 6-23-2006_


----------



## callawhiteq7 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: We want to know! (wkaml)*

Hi:
I will get these measurements for you. You indicated that you do 'serious' off-roading. The Q7 will not be as good as the T-Reg/Cayenne in that regard. Audi purposely did not use hardcore off roading technology, instead focusing more on the road performance and handling aspect of the vehicle.
In all other aspects the Q7 trumps the T-Reg.


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: We want to know! (callawhiteq7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *callawhiteq7* »_Hi:
I will get these measurements for you. You indicated that you do 'serious' off-roading. The Q7 will not be as good as the T-Reg/Cayenne in that regard. Audi purposely did not use hardcore off roading technology, instead focusing more on the road performance and handling aspect of the vehicle.
In all other aspects the Q7 trumps the T-Reg.

*Thank you for your heads-up!*
I am anxiously waiting for those measurements – man, this gets exciting! 
On the off-road capabilities: I admit I have not driven the Q7 at all and hence can’t make a judgment there but my gut feel and instinct matches with your comment. Not sure if I really have a continuous need for the off-roading I am doing with the Touareg. I definitely enjoy getting out once in a while into the West Coast OHV roads in the Los Padres National Forest and when I do, I have a lot of fun that I do not want to miss. 
Does the Q7 have center and read differential options as the Touareg has? What about the gear reduction as the Touareg has? – Just curious of how much off-road capabilities were put into the Q7.


----------



## bullnuts (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: We want to know! (wkaml)*

Q7 has none of this- Does the Q7 have center and read differential options as the Touareg has? What about the gear reduction as the Touareg has? 
If you have the air suspension on the Q7 you do have an off road option.


----------



## callawhiteq7 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: We want to know! (wkaml)*

Ok, here are the measurements from the Q7. I put your TReg measurements in parenthesis for reference.
Horizontal measurements, Top to Bottom:
41" Top (35")
47" Middle (44.5")
48" Bottom (43")
Center vertical measurement: 29" (32.5").
As you can see, the Q7 is significantly wider but shorter.
The depth of the cargo area with the third row seats down is 45". You did not provide this dimension but I am guessing it is significantly more than the TReg since the Q7 is a longer vehicle.


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: We want to know! (callawhiteq7)*

Let's see some photos of your Q7s!


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: We want to know! (callawhiteq7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *callawhiteq7* »_Ok, here are the measurements from the Q7. I put your TReg measurements in parenthesis for reference.
Horizontal measurements, Top to Bottom:
41" Top (35")
47" Middle (44.5")
48" Bottom (43")
Center vertical measurement: 29" (32.5").
As you can see, the Q7 is significantly wider but shorter.


Were you meant to say 'lower' instead of 'shorter'? - I assume so.


_Quote, originally posted by *callawhiteq7* »_
The depth of the cargo area with the third row seats down is 45". You did not provide this dimension but I am guessing it is significantly more than the TReg since the Q7 is a longer vehicle.


Wow, I am impressed. I guess the overall dimension of the car gave a wrong impression. Just to make sure: You did measure the opening itself and hence the narrowest dimension, correct?
My assumption is that I have to load a box and so I want to figure out of what the max. 3D dimensions of that box could be to fit inside the trunk. I realize that there will be a trade-of in width versus height and vice versa since the higher you go the more narrow the trunk opening will be.
Taken the VW Touareg's height of 32.5" plus closest opening of 35" in width, you get an overall girth of 135".
Taken the Audi Q7's height of 29" plus closest opening of 41" in width, you get an overall girth of 140".
That means, that the difference is only 5" on the overall girth and that is not bad at all for the Touareg. Of course, now we would have to look into the depth of the trunk area and again take the shortest distance which I assume would be the top from the tail gate window to the back of the headrests of the second seat row. I will look into that just for fun but am sure that the Touareg will be no match for the Q7's 45".
Thank you for taking those measurements!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: We want to know! (wkaml)*

I have sold 4 Q7's this month with more to arrive in July and the owners are just insanely happy with them. We are getting a good amount of showroom traffic from the TV commercials and magazine ads/reviews.
i really think Audi hit the spot with this.


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: We want to know! (ProjectA3)*

Because Audi showrooms are normally closely linked with VW ones, has anyone noticed the Touareg getting a boost from Q7 intenders, or the opposite?


----------



## callawhiteq7 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: We want to know! (sirAQUAMAN64)*

In my area the VW dealerships are nowhere near the Audi dealerships.
I think the Q7 is a better value (comparing V8 models). Most people do not require the additional offroading capability of the T-Reg.


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: We want to know! (sirAQUAMAN64)*

My dealer is both an Audi and VW. I love when they are parked right next to each other. As nice as the treg is, the Q7 is simply a stunning design. So much nicer looking, IMHO.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: We want to know! (kirklake13)*

My mom is torn between a Q7 and paying a little more for a Range Rover...honestly...im voting for the Range lol


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: We want to know! (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_My mom is torn between a Q7 and paying a little more for a Range Rover...honestly...im voting for the Range lol









check the latest JD Power IQS ratings. Range Rover once again finished dead last. its an $80,000 vehicle with Ford hardware, not the nicest interior on the market by far.
Q7 is the new kid on the block and everyone wants one. plus in the Audi you get more for you $. So if moms likes throwing money away tell her to get the Land Rover Explorerrrrrr Ranger over


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: We want to know! (kirklake13)*

It's been six weeks since this original post...not much hppening at this forum. Have deliveries slowed down, how about interest in sharing what's going on with your rides (those lucky enough to already have your Q7's). Hey George let's spice it up!
My Q has been in the VW port of Delaware for three weeks. Talk about frustrated





















!!
They have performed three recalls or TSB's and it supposedly has been on a truck waiting for a driver since last Tuesday. Anyone confirm this sloppy east coast approach to delivery once they get into the USA? My dealer hasn't been able to give me much info about the why of the delay, makes no sense to me.


----------

